#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-01-10
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<_marx_> snow anyone
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<BugeyeD> _marx_: show here, but then of course you know that already. :)
<holstein> crazy snow out this way
<holstein> like 8 inches in weaverville im told
<BugeyeD> 6+ in wilmington as of around 8am.
<holstein> w0w
<_marx_> 0" flurries here
<jack_> nothing here
<jack_> <nc state campus
 * _marx_ NW winston
<_marx_> oh joy it's drive time snow in 27101-7
<_marx_> su just slid her '97 t-bird into the driveway
<BugeyeD> the IDIOTS are in full force here. main roads are clear, with snow blowing across them. 55mph roads are being travelled at 20mph. my 20 min commute just took 40+ minutes.
<_marx_> reynolda rd out my way is white
<BugeyeD> my roads off the highway, however, are slick. went offroading on my own road, same place as i did this am.
<_marx_> and reynolda is still five lanes wide out here ;)
<_marx_> i'm glad to have somewhere to go in the morning...2 hour delay maybe
<BugeyeD> where you headed tomorrow?
<_marx_> two jobs in progress, both close by
<BugeyeD> i'm back to 5-points, if anywhere. i want/need to be there by 0615, though our "we're closed due to weather" decision/announcement won't happen until after 0630.
<_marx_> at that hour...i'd drive
<_marx_> not many out
<_marx_> https://www.duke-energy.com/progress-energy-merger/?promo=duke-progress-merger-map-1&f=lg
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-01-11
<BugeyeD> never heard of progress energy
<BugeyeD> winston wasn't prepared for last night's ice/snow. 17 minute drive took me 45 minutes this morning. and the idiots are still out there.
<BugeyeD> i worry about going home later ...
<marx_> good to know BugeyeD think i'll stay home until at least 9:30
<BugeyeD> internalkernel: why does it not surprise me that you knew what i was talking about? are you a closet trekkie?
<internalkernel> BugeyeD: sorta... lol...
<BugeyeD> i def had to look it up. was a little disapointed. :)
 * BugeyeD not a trekkie, though did enjoy the last movie
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-01-13
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-01-14
<jack_>  machine and it doidn't come up
<jack_> aaah mt
<_marx_> hey yall
<akgraner> hey _marx_
<_marx_> i saw your house pics
<_marx_> google needs a page on imap/pop for evolution
<_marx_> or gmail i should say
<akgraner> I use thunderbird for work and gmail for personal emai
<akgraner> email
<_marx_> i was using both
<_marx_> lost a machine here
<_marx_> you can get gmail over pop/imap using t-bird, evolution, even pine
<akgraner> woo just found out my "Southern Fried Trolling: The Art of Bless Your Heart" talk was accepted for SCaLE
<akgraner> woo hoo!
<akgraner> FUDCon this month, SCaLE next month
<_marx_> well bless your heart ;)
<akgraner> hehe
<_marx_> meant to be humorous no?
<_marx_> southern fried trolling...
<akgraner> yeppers
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> bbiab - hair dresser time :-)
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-01-15
<Nivex> looks like freenode had a bit of a blip there
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-01-09
<billf> Ubuntu TV ?
<billf> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/372040/ubuntu-tv-unveiled
<holstein> billf: cool
<holstein> at least its not a tablet
<akgraner> holstein, just wait Unity will be on your microwave yet :-P
<akgraner> billf, Mark announced that they were shooting for this at UDS but everyone thought it would be closer to 2014 not 2012 so the news is trending everywhere today - it's pretty cool
<holstein> im just glad canonincal doesnt have a warehouse full of tablet that *must* sell
<holstein> i feel like ubuntuTV could work
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> I can't wait - we have XBMC here and I love it, but if I could view all that over an UbuntuTV I'd switch
<holstein> if i could go to the store and buy a TV with ubuntu on it, i would
